# The Door of the Dead



## Vardamir (Feb 5, 2005)

Who is (was) the man lying at the foot of the door? I've always wondered about this, and assumed it would be answered in The Silmarillion or some other book. However, I haven't been able to read it yet. I'll quote the passage to save you all the trouble of finding it.

Return of the King
The Passing of the Grey Company:


> So time unreckoned passed, until Gimli saw a sight that he was ever afterwards loth to recall. The road was wide, as far as he could judge, but now the company came suddenly into a great empty space, and there were no longer any walls upon either side. The dread was so heavy on him that he coul hardly walk. Away to the left something glittered in the gloom as Aragorn's torch drew near. Then Aragorn halted and went to look what it might be.
> 
> "Does he feel no fear?" muttered the Dwarf. "In any other cave Gimli Gloin's son would have been the first to run to the gleam of gold. But not here! Let it lie!"
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for copying most of the chapter...  however, anyone know? Or is it indeed that, "None shall ever know!"


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 5, 2005)

I believe the correct answer is, "none shall ever know."


----------



## Witch-King (Feb 6, 2005)

Was it not Baldor son of Brego?


----------



## Vardamir (Feb 6, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> Was it not Baldor son of Brego?


Indeed, with that name in Google I found this:

_King's heir lost on the __Paths of the Dead__. Baldor was the son of King Brego of __Rohan__ and the grandson of Eorl the Young. He had two younger brothers named Aldor and Eofor. _


[size=-1]_Brego and Baldor explored the valley of __Harrowdale__ seeking a refuge for their people. There they found the Dark Door leading to the Paths of the Dead. It is said that an ancient man was sitting before the door. When Brego and Baldor tried to pass him, the old man said: "The way is shut. It was made by those who are Dead, and the Dead keep it, until the time comes." Baldor replied, "And when will that time be?" but the old man died without answering. (*RotK*, p. 71)_[/size]

[size=-1]_At the feast dedicating the newly built hall of __Meduseld__, Baldor made a rash vow to walk the Paths of the Dead. In 2570, he entered the Dark Door and was never seen alive again. Brego died of grief and Aldor became King of Rohan._[/size][size=-1]_On March 8, 3019, __Aragorn__ and the Grey Company entered the Paths of the Dead. Deep inside the tunnels, they found Baldor's body in front of a locked door. He was still clad in his gilded hauberk, golden helm, and belt of gold and garnets, but his sword was notched and broken and he appeared to have been clawing at the door when he died. Aragorn said that no one would ever know what had befallen Baldor on the Paths of the Dead or what lay behind the locked door. However, in a later note, Tolkien wrote that the Dead had followed Baldor silently through the Paths of the Dead to the door of an evil temple hall, where they broke his legs and left him to die._[/size]

Thank you. That has always made me wonder.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh yes so it was Baldor, sorry about that, I didn't even read the quote you provided because I was so tired at the time I posted that, so I had just assumed you were talking about the guy at the entrance to the Paths of the Dead that suddenly wakes up, says something to Aragorn, and then dies.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it is reasonable to think it was Baldor. Does this solution come from Tolkien or is it just a good guess?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 6, 2005)

I believe it is mentioned in the appendices, if you want I can find the quote for you.


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, it is in Appendix A in Section II: The House of Eorl, specifically in the chronology of The Kings of the Mark.

I think it is pretty clearly Baldor. If you look at Aragorn's statement when they find the skeleton, he says: "Nine mounds and seven there are now green with grass, and through all the long years he has lain at the door that he could not unlock. Whither does it lead? Why would he pass? None shall ever know!"

I would say "None shall ever know!" answers the questions of where does the door lead and why did he want to go through rather than who the skeleton is. Aragorn was quite familiar with the history of the Mark and knew it was Baldor.


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Feb 9, 2005)

_Vinyar Tengwar_, issue #42, _The Rivers and Beacon-hills of Gondor_, Note 6:


> The Men of Darkness built temples, some of great size, usually surrounded by dark trees, often in caverns (natural or delved) in secret valleys of mountain-regions; such as the dreadful halls and passages under the Haunted Mountain beyond the Dark Door (Gate of the Dead) in Dunharrow. *The special horror of the closed door before which the skeleton of Baldor was found was probably due to the fact that the door was the entrance to an evil temple hall to which Baldor had come, probably without opposition up to that point. But the door was shut in his face, and enemies that had followed him silently came up and broke his legs and left him to die in the darkness, unable to find any way out.*


Who the man that sat on the threshold of the Door was is another harder, but very interesting question, that I intend to research.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 11, 2005)

> Whither does it lead? Why would he pass? None shall ever know!"


Now we do...


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 12, 2005)

Urambo Tauro said:


> Now we do...


It's just a guess. I prefer Tolkien's:


> "Whither does it lead? Why would he pass? None shall ever know!"


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Feb 12, 2005)

I quoted an Author's note. The historical and philological essay called _The Rivers and Beacon-hills of Gondor_ in _Vinyar Tengwar_ issue #42 was written by Tolkien, though he himself titled it only _Nomenclature_. Numerous excerpts from this essay were given in UT.


----------



## Arat Macar (Jun 14, 2005)

I always wondered about this too. I thought it was so cool that JRRT put a teaser story in here and I have been plagued by who this was and what lay behind the door. I must read UT again and it serves me right since I have all that stuff and HoME as well but have not really studied them as deeply as I should.

Point of clarification though, Aragorn and party do not encounter anyone at the door when they enter the paths of the dead. RotK pp 59-60.


Maeglin said:


> I had just assumed you were talking about the guy at the entrance to the Paths of the Dead that suddenly wakes up, says something to Aragorn, and then dies.


That was only in Theoden's story to comfort Eowyn (p71).

Ok, I am satisfied that we have identified the skeleton but I want to know more about Baldor's adventure. Why did he want to visit the evil temple? Why was there and evil temple?


----------



## elvenbladesmith (Jun 16, 2005)

so does anyone have any idea whats behind the door where baldors body lay?


----------

